

Google open sources Liquid Galaxy code - abraham
http://google-opensource.blogspot.com/2010/09/galaxy-of-your-own.html

======
shaddi
I remember when I first visited Google a friend of mine who worked there very
excitedly showed this to me. I was terribly unimpressed because at the time I
was interning at the Jet Propulsion Lab and I had already seen their version
of this:

<http://lucyabramyan.com/Site/Stage.html>

One of my co-workers had built this awesome immersive environment using back-
projection, so you didn't have any of the frame boundaries like the Google
version did. It was particularly well-suited to viewing the panoramas sent
back from the Mars rovers.

~~~
gregable
At Virginia Tech, we did something similar with back projection called the
CAVE. It was a cube (4 sides at least) of back projections large enough that
you could walk into it. One of the sides was the floor, which was particularly
challenging to set up. All of the projections were also 3D using glasses that
used quick on/off flipping (better IMHO than the polarized things at movie
theaters) and the system had physical devices (we called them wands) that new
their 3d location inside the cube. Essentially, we had what seemed like a
first generation "holodeck" (trademarked term unfortunately). Someone
somewhere had even modified quake to work in this environment with the wands
controlling the location of your gun in 3d space. It was pretty interesting.

Of course, I'm not sure how practical something like this is, and it's very
expensive to build.

~~~
aikinai
Oh yeah, I'd totally forgotten about the CAVE! I got to go in there once to
play around. You forgot to mention another important part, which was that one
of the "wands" was actually a headset that would track the user and change the
perspective based on their head movements.

At least some applications worked that way. I'm not sure why, but the one I
tried had a teapot rendered over my head and I could see the snout sticking
out in front of my face wherever I went.

------
charlief
I've deleted my submission as it was a dupe. It was a link directly to the
source code page.

<http://code.google.com/p/liquid-galaxy/>

